# Gen 7 (2009+) Maxima replacement wiper blades



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

I've discovered the 28" wiper blades for the nissan maxima are a little tough to find - especially the newer-style, frameless replacement wipers. I found the 'Trico Tech Beam Blades' online and they work pretty slick. They just came out in late 2009 and what's cool is they have a lower, slighty off-set attachment mounting that allows the wiper arms to sit slightly lower. They’re beefy as hell and look slick with the lower mounts. Wipe clean and quietly without chatter. Came with removal and replacement instructions - easy install. Picked them up online.

Hope this helps others...

:waving: :givebeer: :waving:


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Additional info*



jeff618 said:


> I've discovered the 28" wiper blades for the nissan maxima are a little tough to find - especially the newer-style, frameless replacement wipers. I found the 'Trico Tech Beam Blades' online and they work pretty slick. They just came out in late 2009 and what's cool is they have a lower, slighty off-set attachment mounting that allows the wiper arms to sit slightly lower. They’re beefy as hell and look slick with the lower mounts. Wipe clean and quietly without chatter. Came with removal and replacement instructions - easy install. Picked them up online.
> 
> Hope this helps others...
> 
> :waving: :givebeer: :waving:


As a follow-up to my post above, I just got an email from wipers123.com and Trico has a $15 rebate on NeoForms and a $10 rebate on Techs through 5/15/10. They also sent me an additional $5 instant coupon "springreturningcustomer" (orders over $30) not sure when it expires... I'm not ready to replace mine yet so take it if you want it!


----------



## 09 4dsc owner (Jun 26, 2009)

i bought mine from car quest the were 30.00 delivered to my shop


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

09 4dsc owner said:


> i bought mine from car quest the were 30.00 delivered to my shop


What band/label did you end up going with?


----------



## zman764 (Feb 7, 2011)

I picked up a set of Anco w/e the O.E. equivalent is and they work great have had plenty of icy mornings and they don't appear to of been damaged or have had their life shortened yet. Altho I did get the exact size recommendation each blade was about 1/2 " shorter than the wipers that were on the car ... not exactly noticeable but I will try to get a different brand that is actually the correct length next time.


----------

